# list of jar names



## dw3000 (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anyone have a list of fruit jar names?  I saw a jar at an antique store with what I thought was an unusual name.  I made a mental note and was going to look it up when I got home.  Now I can't remember what it was.  I was hoping if I could get a list a jars, it would jog my memory.  Thanks.


----------



## MNJars (Aug 14, 2013)

There are thousands!  The Redbook is the most common list, but there are other publications out there.  Let's narrow it down:  Did it say "Ball" or "Mason" anywhere on there? []


----------



## deenodean (Aug 14, 2013)

That's the same request as asking a person ' what am I thinking? ' ... []
 The best answer to your query is to go back to where that jar is , take a pic of it and write the name of it somewhere..( and not on your wrist ) []
 MNJars it right, there are to many jars out there to start guessing !!


----------



## dw3000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I wasn't asking people to just start throwing out names.  I just thought if someone had a long list of names, maybe they could provide it or suggest a website or something.  Didn't think it would be such an impossible task given that there are many other lists out there for various types of bottles.  If I could go back, I would, but it's not exactly nearby.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 14, 2013)

Go here:


 http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/catalog.asp?catid=147


 It might help.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 14, 2013)

Or here:



 http://www.antiquebottles.com/fruitjar/fame.html

 Or here:


 http://www.antiquebottles.com/rl/fruitjar/


 Or here at E bay:


 http://www.ebay.com/sch/Jars-/892/i.html?_armrs=1&_mdo=Collectibles&_mspp=&_pcats=889%2C39491%2C29797%2C1


----------



## MNJars (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok - let's try to narrow it down.  I assume it wasn't Ball or Mason's 1858 if it peaked your interest.

 What shape was it?  Shaped like a typical mason jar?  Roughly how many words were in the name?  One word like "Cohansey" or many words like "Millville Atmospheric Fruit Jar, Whitall's Patent June 18th 1861"?


----------



## dw3000 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the links beendiggin.

 Not Ball or Mason's.  Just a clear, regular quart jar.  In the link that beendiggin provided, there were jars like "Telephone" and "Railroad".  It think it was something along those lines.  Just seemed like an odd name for a jar.  But it looks like there are lots of odd jar names.  I'm thinking this is an exercise in futility.  But thanks for the input nonetheless.  Next time I'm in the neighborhood, I'll just have to stop in to see if it's still there.


----------

